
Larry Brilliant on How Well We Are Fighting Covid-19 - helloworld
https://www.wired.com/story/larry-brilliant-on-how-well-are-we-fighting-covid-19/
======
rudolph9
Good read. Don’t know much about Larry Brilliant but his explanation in the
article make sense

